# avant-garde in ars antiqua



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Before someone would mention Bingen here and people were like hmm yeah ,now people snob ars antiqua(antic arts), what about Pérotin, than we have two name...

We hardly know anything fews composer, that it

Every odd piece is Anonymous, yap early medieval is is obscur but avant ars antiqua would be
a living paradox has well , people would become crazy if this is ever discovered.

Jeez i Wonder what real odd in ars antiqua, lesser know classical composers, wierd ahead of is time music, one step beyond.

In other words were there a Solage or a Gesualdo into ars antiqua...were there odd chromatism in ars antiqua???

This is my final attemps goeing back into the past and futur , the living paradox...
i bet a st aubin pizza there were experimental stuff in ars antiqua but it were more underground losely said.

:tiphat:


----------

